# Controlled Breeding and Calving Seasons



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Justifiable.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/justification-for-a-controlled-breeding-and-calving-season-university-news-release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It is nice when you can take a group of calves to the sale at one time.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

If your into AI there are synchronization programs out there


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yea that would make life a little easier when it comes to calving if you did that program.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

We used this practice with our seasonal dairy with great success. Really busy calving seasons but the mortality rate dropping to almost zero and having synchronized groups of replacements offered another revenue stream. A six week break from milking every year was nice too.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Another point is spring heifers seem to make better replacement heifers. You can breed them the fall at 18 months old and get a spring calf.

For me, heifers raise a better calf in the spring compared to fall calving.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Thats esp true further north. Heifers have a much better chance of success on nice new pasture, in both raising a calf and getting re bred, than being run down over the winter months and competing for food.


----------

